# New Canadian sailor!! 25' Hughes



## Broady01 (Oct 22, 2011)

Just purchased a 25 foot Hughes. Haven't sailed in along time. Gonna sail Out of bayfield. Very excited. If anybody owns a hughes and knows where I can find a serial number let me know! Gotta find one for insurance ;( it's got a custom wood interior. Can't wait to read all info on here and learn! Thanks


----------



## pdjb (Oct 21, 2011)

hi
I just joined yesterday...I am a merchant seamen......noaa.............have a irwin 28ft sailboat that I bought 2 years ago and when i retired.live in seattle will take her out and sail.......hope someone knows about your boat.........pdjb


----------



## kengreig (Dec 4, 2009)

*Hughes 25 registration*

The registration # and date of manufacture is usually found on the top corner of the transom. Good luck, great little boat.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome aboard, gentlemen!


----------



## wolfshead13 (Nov 4, 2008)

Little late but the Hughes 25 has a builders plate with the hull number on the tiller pedestal, nothing is molded into the transom , at least as far along as hull 128.


----------



## markinoshawa (Aug 30, 2012)

Welcome aboard, fellow Canadian. Happy sailing.


----------

